# Track ???



## jark (Jan 4, 2015)

new to n scale. atlas vs peco code 80 track? is one better than the other. i plan on using peco turnouts. thanks


----------



## jark (Jan 4, 2015)

oh shucks. question is about flex track


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

Use Peco - you will like it.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Track options*



jark said:


> new to n scale. atlas vs peco code 80 track? is one better than the other. i plan on using peco turnouts. thanks


jark;

This is a matter of personal preference. Peco, Micro Engineering, and Atlas all make decent flex track. I like Micro engineering's code 55 because of the realistic appearance of the ties, spikes, and rails on this brand. I'm not sure whether they offer code 80, or not, though. Atlas is the most popular, least expensive, and most flexible; though it does not look as realistic as the Micro Engineering. Peco products are of high quality and, like Micro Engineering, high price. Also like Micro Engineering, the Peco track is not as freely flexible as the Atlas. When either of the two is set to a certain curvature, they tend to remain bent in that shape. They are also a bit more work to bend into shape in the first place, and to straighten out afterward. Atlas though, is so flexible that it will not hold a curve unless fastened down, and straightens out as soon as you let go of it. Which of these characteristics is better? Your choice. I use the less expensive Atlas on hidden track, and the better looking Micro Engineering, on visible track. 
Practically speaking, any of the three will work fine. It's simply a matter of what is important to you. Looks, cost, very flexible, or somewhat flexible? You choose.
By the way, you made a very good choice in going with Peco turnouts. They are much better than Atlas.

Regards;

Traction Fan


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

I built my N-scale layout over 25 years ago with all Peco, very happy with there product.


----------



## grashley (Aug 27, 2015)

I have Atlas code 80. I have no problems. If you are new to flex track, there are a couple tricks which will make everything go much better. 

First, solder joints BEFORE installing track. I start with two soldered together, then lay it, leaving at least 6 inches at each end loose. If curves are involved, trim the long rail as needed. Connect and solder the next section and continue. Leave the last 6 inched loose.

Second, Any connection in a curve MUST be soldered as straight track, then laid. Any curve laid, then soldered WILL BE KINKED! Don't ask how I know. The procedure above eliminates this issue.

Other than that, no real issues. Have Fun.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Soldering rail joiners*



grashley said:


> I have Atlas code 80. I have no problems. If you are new to flex track, there are a couple tricks which will make everything go much better.
> 
> First, solder joints BEFORE installing track. I start with two soldered together, then lay it, leaving at least 6 inches at each end loose. If curves are involved, trim the long rail as needed. Connect and solder the next section and continue. Leave the last 6 inched loose.
> 
> ...


 Good advice from grashley; above. I will add one thing. If you decide to solder the rail joints, don't solder every last one on your layout. Do solder any joints that will end up in a curve, before bending, just as grashley says. On straight track, it's a good idea to leave several joints not soldered, and with a slight gap between the rail ends in the joint. This will allow room for rails to expand when warm, and contract when cold. Drop wires on either side of these joints can assure a good electrical connection, and still leave the rail room to move.

Traction Fan


----------

